# Avez-vous pris l'Apple Care ???



## chandler_jf (29 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous, 

mon premier bébé (donc le plus beau, cf signature) a bientôt un an ... et ne sera donc plus couvert par la garantie Apple  :hein: . 
Je post donc ce petit sondage pour savoir si vous avez pris l'Apple Care pour votre ordi.
Je sais une assurance c'est toujours bien. C'est cher quand on la prend mais le jour où l'on en a besoin on ne regrette pas. Mais voilà, l'Apple Care je le trouve vraiement hors de prix   !!!!
J'aimeari avoir un peu votre avis et vos expériences.
Si vous avez souscrit à l'Apple Care, vous l'avez utilisé ???
Je pense que ce petit sondage peut aussi intéresser les nouveaux switchers ... car y'a pt'être pas que de la RAM qu'il faut ajouter  :mouais: 

Merci de votre participation, 

Jeff


----------



## chagregel (29 Juin 2005)

Merci d'utiliser la recherche ! :modo::modo:


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2011)

fortworth a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je possède un imac 27 + le reste iphone etc..... 5 produits en tout
> 
> ...


Ben au revoir


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben au revoir



d'autant plus qu'il a une fâcheuse tendance à nous mettre ça partout dans le forum


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> d'autant plus qu'il a une fâcheuse tendance à nous mettre ça partout dans le forum


Merci 

Il ne le mettra plus dans les forums dont j'ai la charge&#8230; 

Et je vais même le bannir de Macgé pour avoir la paix&#8230;

Va pas nous faire chier longtemps non plus&#8230; :hein:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Il ne le mettra plus dans les forums dont j'ai la charge
> 
> ...



à vot'service votre honneur


----------

